# Southern NH/Mass guidance



## Riverhawk (Aug 23, 2014)

Planning on visiting Hayes Haus, Brown Hill, and Abbey soon. I feel I can handle a working and/or show line. We have a good chunk of land. I can't seem to find anything here on about BrownHill Shepards. I've also read Abbey has only working lines.

1. Anyone have opinions on these or other kennels?

2. Just started researching, but does color(black, sable, black/tan) dictate the activity level of the dog?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Brown hill has american show lines. I knew her way back when She used to, not sure she still does, make the BEST leather leashes, called The Leash Lady


----------



## Riverhawk (Aug 23, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Brown hill has american show lines. I knew her way back when She used to, not sure she still does, make the BEST leather leashes, called The Leash Lady


That's her! Any info about her dogs? Thanks.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

I believe Abby Kennels has only working lines. It's owner is a national level schutzhund competitor. For working lines in New England you might also look at von Hena c and Kavalerie, although the latter is in northern Vermont.

For show lines, I have a puppy from Olympia Kennels in Southern NH that I've been pretty happy with. Fantastic temperament and he's starting to become a good looking dog - at least IMHO Monroe Haus in RI also has beautiful WGSL dogs. I think Traumhof also breeds WGSL's.

What exactly do you want to do with your dog? What are you looking for?

As far as colors - solid black and sable tend to be from working lines. West German show lines are more likely to be black and red. However, other than that basic division, you can't predict energy level and drive based on the color of the parents. Some WGSL's can have a ton of prey drive, some sables can have low prey drive.

Finally, a lot of prey drive is not necessarily mean they don't have an off switch. Some high drive dogs basically have an off switch and can be fairly mellow when they are not on the field. You need to speak with those breeders you are interested in and find out about the lines they are using. You also need to be honest with them about your previous experience and what you are looking for. Even a working line breeder like Abby Kennels may have a couple of pups in each litter that have lower drives and more suitable for a pet home, rather than a working home.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

*brownhill*

Hi Riverhawk

We have met Emily and her dogs at a few shows here in Canada , She has smart versatile GSD's that are not only good companions also good in other venues. Her dogs have great temperaments and have lines with good longevity. We would definitely get a Brownhills dog, another breeder in New Hampshire you might want to look at is Frank De Bem at kysarah german shepherds in Hancock


----------



## AmazingGrace (Oct 21, 2014)

*Abby Kennels, be careful*

I know KL and would not use the kennel or buy a K9 from him. Have a look at yelp reviews etc.
I know Olympia Kennels in NH is far better, they are outstanding.


----------

